# Backpacks



## markernm (Nov 22, 2011)

This past weekend we went backpacking with our pup and she did great, even better then we expected and she acted like the whole forest was her playground. Because of this we are definitely are going to do more with her. I was wondering if anyone has a backpack for their Vizsla and pros/cons to different styles and kinds. We really just want her to carry a little water and her food, nothing crazy. Thanks!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Why not just carry the water for her? How much do they drink and eat anyway?
Mine doesn't like any backpack, acts lethargic. I carry it for him, he's a Vizsla after all. 

My previous dog (GSD) was good with a medium sized backpack, almost official looking.

Nice picture, love the energy.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't have a backpack for Ruby, but we go out for walks in-between mealtimes, She gets her breakfast at about 8am and her tea about 5pm. Living in the Lake District (UK) there's always plenty of freshwater available for her be it either lakes, rivers or streams. I do have a water bottle for her that has a flip down drinking bowl if we're going to the beach or into town though and I just carry that myself.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

We go hiking through the North Downs all the time and Mac never uses a backpack. I don't think he could as he flies through the hedge grows, forest, and fields. I would be too worried he would catch it on something.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

We have a Ruffwear Single Track Pack for our boy.
It holds 1 litre water bladders each side of the pack in different compartments, plenty of storage for his boiled eggs (special out all day 'treat'!), poo bags and small dog first aid kit 
Wasn't fussed on it at first (wife purchase!!) but really good if your out for 8-10 hours walking/hiking.
It has a really good 'Grip' handle on it for getting them over awkward fencing and styles/gates....

Hobbsy


----------



## GinjaNinja (Dec 27, 2010)

Yup +1 for Ruffwear. It's really really nicely made. I got the slightly larger one & put a couple of water bladders in it. It could also hold her food and you can attach other things to the outside. I get the impression that she enjoys wearing it. I suppose it could catch in very dense cover - but it fits quite close to the body. I thought if we went camping it would come in handy.

The other thing I bought recently for hiking is a water bottle with a big ball (like a hamster drinking water thingy) & the dog licks the ball. It's excellent if you are biking with your dog or don't want to get a bowl out, pour the water, find the dog isn't thirsty etc. etc.


----------

